# Oak island report?



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I came down to Oak Island and stayed 4/29 to 5/2 we caught a few whiting on fishbites and a dog fish here n there. We will be back down May 28 through june 4 just wondering how the surf fishing is these last few weeks. I went back to Barbee street dock and threw my net for an hour or so with only a few pin fish to show any bait showing up yet? Ill post each day how it goes for me here. Ill be staying on Caswell beach in mid june never fished it befor how is it?


----------



## gotAbite (May 16, 2016)

I will be there the same week. I will check in on your reports and I will give an update on how I do as well. im coming in the 26th-30th.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Good deal we are staying on the west end of the island ocean front hope some bait has moved in in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Im gonna be bringing my kayaks down and my shark rods might be a bit early but i cant resist the urge. Has anyone caught any sharks yet.


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Willip I think they have caught a few from reports Iv seen on Facebook . Hope u have good luck I'll be down for the last 2 weeks in June to try my luck then moving there in August hope to hear some more reports


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

Fished mon afternoon to thurs morning on east end 
for flounder this past week. Didn't get a keeper until wed afternoon, 16"and lost one around 18". also got 4 trout between 14.5 and 19.75".


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

WilliP...Fished yesterday from the point in Oak Island from 7am to 4pm. Hooked up to more garbage can sized rays than anything. I did catch a few 3-4 foot sharks on my drum set ups baited with blue and whiting heads. They were dredging the main channel about 200 yards from me so that could be another reason for all the rays. I think you will do ok with the yak if you stay away from the dredge. I caught blues, whiting, rays, short flounder, and sharks. It was a slow day but had enough pullage to keep me interested.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I wouldnt mind hooking a few rays anything pulling would be fun ill have to take a trip to the point n see what i can do. I havnt been to the inlet in 10 or 15 years prob. my parents used to make me make that hike i just remember feeling like i was walking through the Sahara lol. Does anyone know where i can buy a set of ez roll tires for my fishing mate down there ive run out of time to order them for this trip


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

Try Oak Island Sporting Goods, the tackle shop on Oak Island Dr close to where you come onto the island. They had them the last time I was in there.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I e been there befor very nice tackle shop. I hope this damn tropical weather dont come up been looking forward to this to long


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Not much to report on for my first 2 days here. Even with 4oz on i couldnt keep a bait in the water heading out now ill see how it goes today.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:Keep us posted, coming down soon....


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Yesterday was good caught 10 whiting lost count on the dogfish and a short black drum all came on fishbites ez shrimp chartreuse. Ran through a whole pack. Went to get more this morning and nobody has the chartruse so i just got white. Its been pooring rain all morning hope it lets off for the afternoon.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

You on the surf or fishing the pier? I saw some nice ones on Facebook caught from ocean crest pier, thanks for the report.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Surf fishing. Tuesday was a wash i did go down to the water and throw a gotcha plug a lil but no luck. Were heading out to the big water today out of south port


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

4 5ft black tips and a cobia in the boat 2hrs left looking to hook a king now


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good luck with the kings and maybe some more Cobia....


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Damn storms ran us off had to cut our trip short. Headed down to the surf with fishbites and caught nothing. Then a massive school of pogies started down the beach sent my son running for the cast net while i was snagging a few with a gotcha plug. I probably caught 200 or 300 in the castnet then it was on we i couldnt keep lines in the water we caught 2 huge lady fish 2 bonnet head sharks a big blue and had a ray on the size of my truck hood i lost him in the wash. I got about 100 more pogies on ice about to head down to the beach and try again.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Is there a way to post pictures on this forum


----------



## fishybidnes (Jun 4, 2013)

This is giving me hope! We're coming down this Saturday June 4th. Can't wait to get some lines wet. Thanks for the reports, I'll post any information I can next week. Tight lines!


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

WilliP said:


> Is there a way to post pictures on this forum


Hey, glad you got in some action this morning, for pics go to third one from the right and click on the icon for photos.


----------



## jimrup85 (May 28, 2015)

WilliP said:


> Damn storms ran us off had to cut our trip short. Headed down to the surf with fishbites and caught nothing. Then a massive school of pogies started down the beach sent my son running for the cast net while i was snagging a few with a gotcha plug. I probably caught 200 or 300 in the castnet then it was on we i couldnt keep lines in the water we caught 2 huge lady fish 2 bonnet head sharks a big blue and had a ray on the size of my truck hood i lost him in the wash. I got about 100 more pogies on ice about to head down to the beach and try again.


Was down on Caswell Beach last Saturday and can attest to the bait fish in the surf. The birds were having a hey day and saw several fishermen out there with their cast nets and boats so close to the beach you could almost touch them. Didn't see the fishermen catching much other than little sharks, but sounds like the other fish were out there. Will be back next weekend and plan on hitting the surf hard.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ill be back next saturday myself ill be staying on caswell this time. I caught another monster skate on a mud minnow. 5 whitting on fishbites bloodworm chartreuse and a short flounder yesterday. Seems the chartruse is the ticket flavour didnt matter we didnt catch a thing on any other color but bring some with you its hard to find on the island


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reports, I'm heading that way next week, i'll keep any action posted. :fishing:


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Fished OKI yesterday(yaupon Pier).. Met some nice Folks.. Observed, A few nice Trout caught under floats in the Early AM.. A blue or 2 now & then...
No Spanish on plugs, though, I did see'em jumping in the Early AM jumping around 50 yards in front of the pier.. Yes, I was "Pin-Rigging"..
Sw wind switching to South late in the Day, had,,, the Sharks turned on, Black-Tips & One Spinner... bottom fisher folks, were catching numerous Dogsharks..
Lots, of bait balls, pogies & grass shad.. other than that nothing much to report..


----------



## fishybidnes (Jun 4, 2013)

Went to the point with family Sunday afternoon. Saw one fish caught at the point, 19" flounder. We weren't fishing just chatting everyone up. Surf was tore up bad with impending storm on the way.
Monday morning Went out to the surf near 36 st west, fished for a couple of hours. Between3 of us, caught 2 croaker, 4 googly eyed sharks, and 2 small blues. Croakers on shrimp, sharks and blues off cut bait. Tide was going out. Will try this evening if rain holds off.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Getting there for a week on Saturday the 11th. Will be about a mile west of Ocean crest in the surf, every morning before 8, every evening after 8. If you see me please take a moment and say hi!


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I had my best luck on the rising tide ill be right at the light house saturday through Tuesday hope to head back out on the boat wensday


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Fished this morning for a few hours, caught some croakers, pin fish and a small blue, seen lots of small bait fish around. I tried for flounder but no luck, wife caught the others on fresh shrimp, heading out to the pier one day this week...


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ill be there in a few days cant wait


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad to hear it... I should be heading there in a few weeks


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Fished Ocean Crest Pier yesterday and South Port Pier today, small croakers, pin fish, toad fish and Black Sea bass, nothing big enough. I tried for sheepshead with no luck, did see a nice 12" sheep caught, going crabbing tomorrow....


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Same here just small whiting one got bit on half on the way in heading back out today much calmer waters today hope for better luck. We got a crab net this morning gonna let the kids have at it tonight


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Today has been amazing 4 trout 2 were 13.5 other 2 15.6 and 17 inches. Fishbites ezshrimp on 3 and live mud minnow on another short one. Fishbites blow my mind i would never have thought they would work. We had a monster on my kayaked out live whiting on my 9/0 and it cut the main line some how hate i missed it but loved the pull. Tides dropping now and its slowed down hope it fires back up tonight


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey, glad you caught some nice ones, I didn't have a lot of luck, nothing really big enough, the crabs were small and most of good spots were already taken. I'll be back later to give it a try....:fishing:


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Unexpectedly were having to head back home a day early. Hopefully ill be back in 2 weeks ill be back down on the west end of the beach then. I gotta do some reel maintenance one of my 6500c4s is making some racket while reeling in and the other whines throwing it out. Anybody have any experience rebuilding them


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)




----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I got more pics just gotta get them off the wifes phone.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice pics man, looks like you had a good spot there, thanks for the report.


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the report I'll be down for 2 weeks starting Saturday


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hayesddcl said:


> Thanks for the report I'll be down for 2 weeks starting Saturday


Let us know how you do...


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Will do hopefully have a report Saturday evening or deffinatly on Sunday


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ill be back July 1st through the 4th gotta get my reels ready to go. Gonna order 2 more 10ft surf rods tomorrow to replace 2 ugly stick catfish rods ive been using. As im getting more hooked on surf fishing im realizing my 10ft rod seems to hold better is this true or my imagination


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Fished two hours this afternoon been busy getting my golf cart running. Caught 10 or more croakers a couple small whiting and a few small sharks on shrimp and shrimp fish bites pink. Water seemed kinda dirty hopefully will clear up some so I can try n use the cast net tomorrow hopefully have a better report tomorrow


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Well the higher rod tip just gets more of the line out of the water, which means less water pulling on your line. So, no, it's not just your imagination. Longer sand spikes can also have the same effect, if using those. I'm a tall guy, so I'll usually hold my tip up as high as I can when I first cast out and let the sinker dig in, and that seems to help as well.


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

Has been ruff winds yesterday and today had 6 ounce weights getting blown to the side caught one 8 inch whiting in 2 hours caught a dozen finger length mullet in the cast net yesterday today was to ruff of waves to see them


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Fished the point Monday caught several flounder, three keepers.Finger Mullet hard to find.No doubt if I could have caught more finger Mullet would had doubled my catch.All three keepers had empty stomachs.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Were not gonn be making the trip this weekend my work has picked way up and my long weekends are coming to a quick hault. Makes me sick but gotta role with the punches. Im gonna try n plan a quick trip towards the end of the month.


----------



## okifish (Jun 8, 2013)

Anything new to report? I'm heading down on Saturday and would love to know if anything is happening from the surf or piers.


----------

